# Back Surgery



## switchbackxt1 (Jun 7, 2014)

On the last visit with the doctor I was told that if the epidural injections did not work. He told me that the last option was to have a procedure called Lumbar Fusion. I have looked on the Internet with this procedure. I know everyone's condition is different, has anyone had this procedure and what was the outcome. Thanks.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a close friend who was a firefighter at Camp Lejeune. Following the surgery the Fire Dept. wouldn't allow him to return to duty. He was forced to accept medical retirement. Make certain you ask questions about how it might effect your future career.


----------



## Dan Conrad (Jun 7, 2014)

A lot depends on your age and what you do for a living. I had L5-S1 fused. The results of the surgery are pretty good. Any nerve damage is probably permanent, such as some numbness in your legs. I was 62 when I had mine done,I'll be 66 soon. My biggest problem is arthritis in my spine, go in for facet injections.


----------



## darkstan (Jun 8, 2014)

*Back fusions*

Fusion equals F-----. Sorry but reality sucks sometimes. Had a double fusion almost 3 years ago at L4-5 and L5-S1. Constant pain, numbness and not being able to sleep for more than 30 minutes at a time has gotten really old. Loss of mobility and arthritis is a major complaint. Have been on or tried every pain med made with combinations of other concoctions pain management Dr. has thought up. Once done, no going back. You adapt, adjust and manage best you can. Life will never be the same and being on Disability ain't fun. 58 years old and feel like 98. Bottom line is we pay for mistakes we made when younger.


----------



## Dan Conrad (Jun 8, 2014)

*back pain*

PM sent


----------



## Milkman (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your problems.

Do a search over in the ON Topic forum.  Lots of discussion about back surgery, etc. over the years.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 8, 2014)

I had two disk surgeries for ruptured disk that were just removing the bulge. Very short term relief. I had my fusion of 3 disk in 1995 and it still is doing good. It will never be perfect but I can live with it.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Jun 8, 2014)

I have degenerative disk disease at L4-L5. The injections no longer work for me. EVERY person that I've ever spoken to that has had back surgery has told me to NEVER have back surgery. They have said the relief is only temporary and it's a lot worse within 6-12 months.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 9, 2014)

My 3 times, I begged for it. I was to the point of not being able to function with mine each time.   Temporary relief was worth it too me since I was totally disabled with mine.  The last time (fusion)has been a big relief for a long time now.


----------



## Dan Conrad (Jun 9, 2014)

*back surgery*

Back surgery used to be very intrusive with a poor success rate. Insurance companies didn't write policies if you had problems. Not that way anymore. The decision is yours. If you have a surgeon who knows what he's doing your results will be far better than living with severe back pain. You can't go into it expecting 100% recovery because some nerve damage has usually occurred and will get worse if repairs are not made.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jun 11, 2014)

*Epidural Injections*



switchbackxt1 said:


> On the last visit with the doctor I was told that if the epidural injections did not work. He told me that the last option was to have a procedure called Lumbar Fusion. I have looked on the Internet with this procedure. I know everyone's condition is different, has anyone had this procedure and what was the outcome. Thanks.



I have had 3 of the injections and am scheduled to have 1more tomorrow in my case they have definitely helped me I did not want the Injections and sure did not want to have surgery I think you should give them a try good luck.


----------



## quackertackr (Jun 12, 2014)

This month is 3 years for L5-S1 metal caged with synthetic disk and fusion. One of the best decisions I have ever made. When you can't live anymore it is the only alternative. I haven't had any permanent damage other than muscle problems. I would do it again without hesitation.

I work with 4 other guys who have had similar surgeries and there have been no regrets other than putting it off till they were older.


----------



## JKnieper (Jun 12, 2014)

Everyone is different but I know several folks that have had excellent success with lower back fusions.  I think the outcome of the surgery is tremendously contingent on the skill and experience of the surgeon.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 12, 2014)

like others have said, if you have numbness now in extremities and fusion is inevitable I'd get it done as soon as you can.  I waited 3 months after initial rupture in neck and after finally getting the fusion nerves still haven't regenerated 4 years later, and hand and arm still numb. now I'm dealing with disks above and below fusion causing all sorts of nerve  pain issues now.  

just about to turn 50 now and have to scale back all my DIY projects.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 16, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> like others have said, if you have numbness now in extremities and fusion is inevitable I'd get it done as soon as you can.  I waited 3 months after initial rupture in neck and after finally getting the fusion nerves still haven't regenerated 4 years later, and hand and arm still numb. now I'm dealing with disks above and below fusion causing all sorts of nerve  pain issues now.
> 
> just about to turn 50 now and have to scale back all my DIY projects.



Good point.  The longer you wait the more damage to the nerves. I have my first surgery at the age of 18 and that was after going 6 months hurt before they figured out the problem.  I still have numbness in my right foot and toes from the damage done by waiting.


----------



## gaspur1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone with back pain , go see Kimberly Walpert, MD in Athens ,Ga. If she can help you she will operate and if she thinks she won't be able to help you feel better , she will not operate. She is an outstanding doctor.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 29, 2014)

This is an X-Ray of my back







This is the procedure I had done.






It is an anterior fusion, so no metal cage.  Also, they can go right between the muscles in your stomach, so they don't have to cut through muscle to get to it (unless you are talking about discs higher up the spine).

I had mine done in 2009.  Prior to doing it I was a pain addled grouch on a good day and a drug addled idiot on a bad day.

Now, I am limited on what I can pick up, but I am fully mobile and only have pain when I do something stupid.

Short answer is that it is the best thing I ever did.


----------



## mutt (Jul 1, 2014)

switchbackxt1 said:


> On the last visit with the doctor I was told that if the epidural injections did not work. He told me that the last option was to have a procedure called Lumbar Fusion. I have looked on the Internet with this procedure. I know everyone's condition is different, has anyone had this procedure and what was the outcome. Thanks.



I would talk to more doctors before a surgery. There is a laser spine center around Atlanta that I've heard good things about.

I had a spinal injury but because of a genetic bone disease I wasn't a candidate for fusion. If I was I would look into the laser surgery because they are doing things that were said to be inoperable 10 years ago.

I ended up with a pump implant surgery. It sucks, but it keeps you out of the wheel chair most of the time.

I prayed for a successful treatment for you.

Bill


----------



## JohnK (Oct 28, 2014)

mutt said:


> I would talk to more doctors before a surgery. There is a laser spine center around Atlanta that I've heard good things about.
> 
> I had a spinal injury but because of a genetic bone disease I wasn't a candidate for fusion. If I was I would look into the laser surgery because they are doing things that were said to be inoperable 10 years ago.
> 
> ...




I had back pain for several years and could only walk 50 yards or so before my hip started hurting...bad. I had the spinal shots many times but it always came back. I eventually went to a doctor who used a laser and burnt the nerve in two. It took several visits before he picked one as there is lots wrong with my back but not all of it was causing pain. He said it would grow back and we would do it again in three years but it's been 7 and I'm still good.


----------



## Tseimes (Mar 31, 2015)

i had a 4 level fusion on my lower back due to no feeling in my legs and pain in my back done the injections just a cover up for the pain had 22 of them went to a specialist and had the surgery done back in 2003 have trouble with very litttle pain every once in a while but over all was well worth it


----------



## cherokee charlie (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, Switchback xt1,  I have listened to all those who have had back surgery.  Arrow Flinger is right about having surgery because he got temporary relief.  My back trouble started when I was 37.  Since then (age 73) I have had 7 lower back, one thoraxic, two neck, both shoulders and a knee.  I have had 5 other operations that wasn't back related.  I have 5 fused and rods and screws added, discs.  I have hardware in my lower back and in my neck.  I am now to the point where I can't walk.  I use a wheelchair most of the  time.  I have had numerous injections in my spinal area.  Some worked and some didn't.  I live in pain but I can't take narcotics because I am a competitive shooter.  I dearly hope and pray that you don't follow the path that I had to take.  I feel your pain.
Charlie Craft


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 4, 2015)

Make sure to get yourself seen by a good doctor ...  Good luck and I hope you get relief soon ...

I'm fairly sure that I posted in the thread linked above ... 

This is one of nine back surgeries my wife has had ... she had these rods and screws for 14 years ... it was a 15.5 hour surgery ... they installed this set and another rod and 5 screws that she still carries ...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 5, 2015)

that is tough stuff right there

i have recently started having numbness in my legs, feet, and sometimes hands, i have to go to the doc and not looking forward to it


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 6, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> that is tough stuff right there
> 
> i have recently started having numbness in my legs, feet, and sometimes hands, i have to go to the doc and not looking forward to it



Have you tried any stretches and floor exercises to get relief? 
I am a believer. I have been living with 2 herniated/bulging discs, (L2 & L3), for 19 years. Other than a few epidurals over the years, I have been able to cope, and live a pretty active and productive lifestyle by doing stretches, floor exercises, staying active, trying not to over lift anything and using a Teeter Inversion table.

If I don't stay with my exercise program, I will get down with terrible sciatica and feel numbness in parts of my legs and feet. For me, it is all about getting the pressure off the nerve.


----------

